# Solved: Toilet Tank Fills In Bursts



## CraigC8 (Jul 9, 2013)

I have an issue with one of the toilets in my condo. After a flush, the tank fills in short bursts of water every couple of seconds. As a result, it takes several minutes for the tank to fill. I noticed that if I close the water value to the tank and then open it back up, the tank fills continuously like normal. I should add that after I open the value, there is a noise and a rattle in the pipes before the water starts to flow. The other toilet in the condo works normally. Any ideas of what the issue could be? Thanks for the help!
Craig


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello Craig! Welcome to the forum.

A quick question... as you mention a condo, is there a maintenance person you might could call?

Check the valve and make sure it's opened all the way. If it turned down quite a bit, it will affect the water flow.

Also, pop the top of the toilet off and verify that things "look" OK (drain not blocked, lines are connected properly, etc.)


----------



## Lozzy-loz (Feb 5, 2010)

It could be trapped air in the pipes.Open all taps flush all toilets and try again.


----------



## mrkdef (Jun 19, 2013)

Air in the line is possible, although as a plumber my first "GUESS" would be the valve, shut off the main water to the condo, and replace. The fact that it sometimes fills normally, tells me the insides are fine.


----------

